# Corsair Force 3 120GB vom Rückruf betroffen?



## the.hai (6. März 2012)

*Corsair Force 3 120GB vom Rückruf betroffen?*

Habe gebraucht zwei der oben genannten SSDs erstanden und erst im nachhinein von der Rückrufaktion gehört.....

Es hieß ja, man solle seine SSDs einschicken, auch wenn man noch keine Probleme hat. Wie kriege ich raus ob meine betroffen sind, solange ich da nicht sicher bin, sitz ich bischen nervös vorm Rechner 

AIDA64 spuckt folgendes aus:
Modell ID    Corsair Force 3 SSD
Seriennummer    11396512000008950719
Seriennummer    11446502000012111691

Oder wonach soll ich schauen?


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 120GB vom Rückruf betroffen?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...bei-ocz-agility-3-vertex-3-und-solid-3-a.htmlhttp://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=95828


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 120GB vom Rückruf betroffen?*

supi, genau sone seite hab ich gesucht, danke für den hinweis. alle infos die ich hatte waren ziemlich ungenau. meine sind also nicht betroffen


----------

